# cat litter problems



## liss (Oct 25, 2008)

please help me !! 
I have taken in a 18 year old cat from the cats protection, for the first 6 months she was a dream, using the litter tray perfectly, then she just started to change. She uses the tray to wee but poo is on the floor next to the litter tray ( no particular place just anywhere around it ), i tried punishing her, different litter, 2 trays, solution to stop the smell and just about anything else i can think off but it just does not work--- i could cope if it was 1 or 2 a day (although i know its not right) but its 5 a day !!!!!!!
I really dont know what to do and it is embarrasing when anyone comes to the house as it looks like im not bothered by it, but i am 
can anyone help


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

If she is 18 yrs old, she is pretty elderly and probably doesn't understand why she's doing it anyway. It could be some sort of senility, if changing litter and adding trays hasn't worked and she is going in the general vaccinity, not just all over the house. Have you asked the vet about it, there could always be a medical issue that is causing her to behave in that fashion? Especially if it just happened.

I would just add either newspaper or pampers changing mats around the tray so you can just clear it away and put down fresh.

I think its fantastic that you took in an OAP and have given her a loving home to live our her days.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2008)

Is it an open litter tray you are using or a covered over one??? It may help to change the type. Also, is she actually deliberately going outside of the litter tray or is she squatting in the tray but missing and it's going over the edge?

it may help next time she has an accident, put it in the tray and leave it there as she may then see it in the tray and go there next time.

That's what I do with any of my kittens who have accidents.

It's worth a try, if not I think you will have to go with what Saikou suggested and make sure that there is a large area outside of the tray where your floor is protected so that if she does go there, it is easier to clean up

Lou
X


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

i would take her to the vet for a check up to be on the safe side 
well done on giving an elderly cat a loving home


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

If you're using an open litter tray try putting it inside a flat cardbox like the ones you get fruit and veg in. It gives an extra bit of area if she's missing the tray and doesn't leave mess on the floor.


----------



## liss (Oct 25, 2008)

i know she is not just missing the tray as i have watched her doing it, and picked her up and placed her in the tray- i also tried moving the mess to her tray but it did not seem to concern her:mellow:
i just popped paper down while i went out and she did use it... so i might give the mats a try. 
She has both a hooded and a flat tray ... i have just brought some wood type litter so will try her with that.
Thanks all for your help, am probably going to need you over the next months:001_rolleyes:


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

anytime thats wot we are here for


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

18 is quite an age. When you say you tried 'punishing' her I winced a bit - but I know it is easy to misunderstand a poster's meaning as there is no body language or anything. I know from what I have read that unless you actually catch an animal in the act of doing something they shouldn't be, they have no idea why they are being remonstrated with. It sounds like your poor old girl isn't being naughty but is a bit confused.

One of my cats keeps messing on the floor at the moment - and she doesn't have the excuse of advanced age as she is only 13 - so I know how frustrating it can be. 

I admire you for taking on such an elderly cat. I rescued one of 15 once - she only lived for six months but cost me £500 in vet bills. It was worth it though to know she had lived her last few months out of a cage and in a home environment. I hope your elderly furball lives a long and happy life with you.


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

that seems excessive toileting to me I would make a trip to the vet for sure 


what are the pads of her feet like? she could have issues with covering it or going in litter long enough to relieve herself clay based litters get stuck to the feet and Ive had cats presented to me with feet so full of litter the toes have nearly been gone its just an open wound full of dirty litter they loose the ability to clean properly as they get older you might have to start doing kitty pedicures


----------



## liss (Oct 25, 2008)

when i say punish her i never hit her lol (wouldnt have it in me), when i have caught her in the act ive picked her up and put her in the tray then shut her in that room till she uses it.
Her paws are fine, we regularly check them as she did have an ingrowing claw when we got her.
As for excessive toilet use, she eats about 4 trays of food aday- is that right ?, she would eat more if i let her....


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't think you would hit her as you sound such a caring cat slave - it was just that 'punish' sounded so harsh.

My older cats eat a lot - but then so do my kittens:001_huh: I think it may be worth taking your elderly lady to the vet just to get her checked over.

Thanks for the comment about paws and clay litter Tasha. I use clay occasionally and will now start checking their paws.


----------



## liss (Oct 25, 2008)

ill see how she goes, other than the toilet problem she is fine- actually really lively for 18- think we were mis-sold a prduct when they said she would sleep all day she can run quicker than me up the stairs and does not miss a trick - today being sunday, she has been sat next to the oven since 9am this morning waiting for her lamb (poor thing, im not even cooking today lol)... she is an active thing and climbs everywhere and steals everything (last night she ate all the parmesan off my pasta while i nipped to get a glass off wine)


----------



## Tasha (Sep 23, 2008)

was weight is the trays of food?? you can do more harm than good over feeding

cats are very clean creatures I have a moggie here and breed cats in total I have 5 adults and 2 kittens at the moment one of my moggies will not poo in a tray that has more than wee in it but rather than use one of the other 6 trays about the house she will poo on the mat in front of it we have learnt to live with it as no amount of yelling or cussing will make her use a soiled tray I spend my every waking hour scooping poop be it cats dogs or kids lol

Im doing an animal managment behaviour welfare degree at uni would it help to post a list of good reads for cat owners health reference bibles and some nutrition intake weights and measures guidelines??


----------



## Janee (May 4, 2008)

Yes - any info like that is welcome


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

my cat will not go in the litter tray if she does not like the smell of it or if she thinks there is not enough room.
She may just want her litter changing after every time she has been :thumbdown:
My mum does this, poor thing.
You haven't changed anything in the litter tray area, at all for her to do this?


----------



## liss (Oct 25, 2008)

no, nothing has changed... she wont even go in it if its clean:crying: at least its on lino so i can bleach it each time.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I wouldn't use bleach, to a cat that smells like urine, so it could be confusing her.


----------



## Spudmols (Sep 17, 2008)

You could try using the special disenfectant that you can get from P @ H i just use a floor cleaner cif i think it is.Its a dilute one. Never had any problems with it.
I just check the backs of the bottle cos some say do not use if you have pets especially cats.
I think though if she continues to do it take her to the vet.
i know when my cat had a urinary tract infection she did not go in the tray but next to it. I was warned she may go else where as she associated the pain with going into the litter tray.


----------

